# hpqthb08.exe HP Image Zone error



## brandall76 (May 13, 2007)

Evening

I need help.

I have just bought and installed an new HP 2575 all-in-one printer. It works fine and prints from all applications. Ever since I installed the software CD I have an error that appears on start up. The error also appears when I try to open HP Image Zone or HP Document viewer from the desktop icons. One of the errors is as follows:

hpqthb08.exe Common Language Runtime Debugging Services
Application has generated an exception that could not be handled
Process id=0xd2c(3372), Thread id=0xfc4 (4036)
Click ok to terminate the application
Click cancel to debug the application

When I click cancel I get this error:

htqthb08.exe - No debbuger found

Registered JIT debugger is not available 
etc 
etc 
etc 

I'm sure you must be familiar with this type of error.

I've been floating around the web trying to get this issue resolved and found many links that show similar problems.

One link directed me to the .Net framework wizard in Administative tools and suggested I did something in there - however when I try to open this or the framework 1.1configuration I get a 'snap-in failed to initialise' error.

I've been on the phone to HP for hours who have been through all sorts of software removals including removing .Net 2.0 and uninstallation of all the HP products, drivers etc installed from the CD and loads of direct downloads of the sofware and patches and .Net 1.1 etc etc none of which worked, but they are now asking me to do things which I can't believe are necessary and I thought I'd take advice from here before I follow their instructions which will undoubtedly end in reinstalling XP Pro.

They are moving away from it being a problem with .Net although considering this is not working I think I should perhaps resolve that first!?!

Almost pulled all of my hair out

Please help

Ben


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG forum.

HP makes good hardware but their software stinks.

Never had that specific HPIZ problem - and the only fix I know of … is to NOT use (or install) HPIZ.
There are better alternatives.

First thing I'd do (have done) is to remove HPIZ …. then Go to … 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=441240&lang=en

And get the Basic Print and Scan Driver (45.27MB) for your 2275 AIO.

Personally … I use the freeware Irfanview to replace HPIZ's Image functions and to run my HP AIO scanner.
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## brandall76 (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for your reply

Well I suppose the printer works and if there is good alternative software out there then perhaps I should move on........

Still would like to resolve the .Net problem though. Is it a good idea to have all different versions installed at once?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry .. Don't know about "net" ... haven't figured out what it's used for.

I've had to remove HPIZ from my last two HP computers.
They refuse to save/recall my display settings when powered down/up ... when HPIZ is installed.
HP has been stumped and no help ... sound familiar ??

I use Irfanview's Acquire function to run my scanner... and make a shortcut for this.
The Basic HPIZ (drivers) install is needed to get the HP Scanner Twain Driver.
Then you can use Irfanview, or others, ... or M$ Scanner n Camera Wizard .. to grab Scanner images.
Holler if you need more details.


----------



## brandall76 (May 13, 2007)

Sounds very familiar - HP were supposed to call me back at 5:30pm but didn't......

Downloaded Irfanview and also Gimp2 as well. Between these I can print to my hearts content.

Still going to bug HP for a solution though!

Cheers

Ben


----------

